

Two, Five, Ten … - ypavan
http://www.hpcdan.org/reeds_ruminations/2009/10/two-five-ten.html

======
ypavan
It's not a Fibonacci series and it's not a prime number series. It might be
the second three denominations of U.S paper currency, but it's not. (Yes,
Virginia, there is a U.S. $2 bill.)

Instead, it's a measure of the potential impact and uptake (or lack thereof)
of new technologies.

To see why, let's move from the abstract to the concrete, considering when new
technologies gain credence.

